# Preston4479's 55g Manzanita layout



## PRESTON4479 (Dec 22, 2007)

I just wanted to post some pics of my 55g manzanita/yamaya stone layout. It has started growing and filling in nicely and I am very happy with it. All the credit for the pics goes to the 'Eriocaulon Junkie'.:icon_wink I know the layout would probably look a little better if I didn't have so many different species in the tank but collectoritis got the better of me.:hihi: 
Let me know what you think.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

The hardscape looks great! Having a 55 myself I appreciate how tough it is to work with the width. You are right about the plants, larger groupings of less plants and you would have an excellent scape here. Id love to see it when it fills in some more.


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Dec 22, 2007)

bigstick120 said:


> The hardscape looks great! Having a 55 myself I appreciate how tough it is to work with the width.


Thanks bigstick120! That 13" is hard to work with. I really tried to make it appear a little deeper than it actually is and am pleased with the result.



bigstick120 said:


> You are right about the plants, larger groupings of less plants and you would have an excellent scape here. Id love to see it when it fills in some more.


Yeah, that was the original plan but I really enjoy growing a variety of plants. So the collecting kind of took over. I'll be updating with pics when it grows in more.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I fully understand the collectoritis, my 55 is a jungle and mosh of plants right now. Its in need for an overhaul. Lots of plants growing well, just no real scape at the moment.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

What are u talking about? That looks great! all the erios are beautiful. 

- Erio lover


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Dec 22, 2007)

MartialTheory said:


> What are u talking about? That looks great! all the erios are beautiful.
> 
> - Erio lover


Thanks Erio lover. They're growing up fast! I'm probably gonna have to make room for them soon.


----------



## curt_914 (Sep 28, 2007)

yes 55 are a bear to work with having one my self. Looks Great.

Curt


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow that is a really gorgeous layout! I have a 55g that I hope to sell for a 75g soon.  I can't take the small width and never have been able to make a scape I like. You've done an excellent job.  I'd love to see more pics.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I like the varity, nice job on the hard scape.


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the great compliments everyone!! 55's are definitely hard to work with. But I've seen some really nice ones here on the forums.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

You've done a great job with the wood in creating a sense of depth that is hard to do with the standard ant-farm 55G. I love your choice of plants and look forward to seeing this one grow in. It really has a lot of promise. Thicker groupings of the background plants will help as things grow in.


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Dec 22, 2007)

travis said:


> You've done a great job with the wood in creating a sense of depth that is hard to do with the standard ant-farm 55G. I love your choice of plants and look forward to seeing this one grow in. It really has a lot of promise. Thicker groupings of the background plants will help as things grow in.


Thanks Travis! I'll be updating soon with some pics. I've added some plants and it is growing in nicely. The collectoritis is causing me to go broke!

Hello my name is Brian and I am a plant addict.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

cant wait to see the updates.


----------



## xavierj123 (Aug 24, 2008)

That's a # 1 job. It looks just perfect to me. I wonder how hard it would be to make a drawing like a landscape architect that numbers and identifies the indivdual plants. I have seen those in Aquatic Plant books and I think it takes you beyond a pretty picture and is most helpful. Hmmm, just pick out the plan you like.


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Dec 22, 2007)

xavierj123 said:


> That's a # 1 job. It looks just perfect to me.


Thank you very much for the kind words.


----------

